# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  سؤال

## حسام جمال محمود

السلام عليكم يا دكتور شيماء ممكن اعرف من حضرتك النتيجه هتظهر امتى وايه اخبار الدرجات حضرتك :Thinking:  :Ok:  :Aggressive:

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا حسام 
بالنسبة للنتائج حاليا نعمل في الكنترولات لجميع السنوات الدراسية 
وإن شاء الله النتيجة تظهر في أقرب وقت 
بالنسبة لنتائج الخاصة بالشعبة الإنجليزية الفرقة الثانية 
فهي بشكل عام جيدة 
خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

الف شكر يادكتور ربنا يطمن حضرتك ويطمنا جميعا :Smilie Gruenweiss:

----------

